
Assessing Kurzweil predictions about 2019: the results – LessWrong 2.0 - mrfusion
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/NcGBmDEe5qXB7dFBF/assessing-kurzweil-predictions-about-2019-the-results
======
linsomniac
TL;DR: 20 years ago, he was very wrong about VR.

He was surprisingly right about; People will have unbreakable crypto, but
still have privacy concerns RE every move being stored in a database, and,
IMHO, spinning media will be replaced by solid state.

~~~
Rallerbabs
My system doesn't even have a drive bay for an optical device. I also have no
rotating HDDs in here anymore.

The same is true for most other people I know. So I thought that particular
prediction was pretty correct, actually.

